# New roadie :)



## Flash_beezy (Jul 4, 2010)

Made the switch from single speed's to gears 

Loving my new set up I'm a carbon addict (but can't afford a full carbon frame ) and bought everything for a good deal I'm from San jose so if you guys see me wave!


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

Great job on the build.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

What's up, Ridley buddy?


----------

